# 3rd ANNUAL TRAIL OF HEARTS – 2013 BENEFIT HORSE TRAIL RIDE



## jsampsonccs (Dec 30, 2010)

*SAVE THE DATE and join us for a ride supporting a great cause.*
*3rd ANNUAL TRAIL OF HEARTS – 2013 BENEFIT HORSE TRAIL RIDE*
*FEBRUARY 23, 2013* 
at McCulley Farms, Florida ( North Central Florida)

All Proceeds support The Arc North Florida, Inc. - A 501(c)(3) not for profit organization that provides services for adults with intellectual and developmental disabilities.
Proceeds will go to support services such as our Therapeutic Riding Program that is 3 years strong and completely volunteer run! 

* *Ride along the Withlacoochee River surrounded by nature.
* Participate in our Poker Run Game along the trail.
* Enjoy a free lunch with entry
* Demonstration on therapeutic riding for individuals with disabilities

* Ride, Eat and Play Entry Fee: $40 – (includes: Ride, BBQ & Poker hand for Poker Run)*
** Ride and Eat Entry Fee: $30 – (includes: Ride and BBQ
* Additional cards: $5 each, no limit
* Prizes for winning hands*

*8:00 AM - 10:00 AM Registration / Sign in*
*8:30 AM - 12:00 PM Trail open for Poker Ride*
*11:30 AM – 12:30 PM Lunch *
*12:30 PM Poker Game, Prizes and Drawings*
*2:00 PM Event Finished*

*REGISTER ONLINE **http://www.arcnfl.com/ride*
* early entry get entered into a Walmart gift card drawing!
* you can fill out the registration form online
* you can pay via PayPal by credit card, echeck or paypal
* you can fill out the form, print it and send it in with a check or money order
* FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT
JANET SAMPSON AT 386-362-7143 #5 OR EMAIL [email protected] 

Plan to camp out for the week end at McCulley Farms. call at (386) 938-3011 or email [email protected]


----------

